# the girls foals daddy



## lucky lodge (Oct 28, 2011)

i took these the daddy he still in his winter woolies






look at his mow hawk just shows you how long ago i took him to show


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 28, 2011)

you would;nt think hes a multiple champion show winner

LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Wings (Oct 28, 2011)

You should have popped him over in the photo section like I did with Tinker, you get more then just us nutty foal people then



:rofl





I HATE growing out mohawks! i always want to cut them off and make them neat again



Not sure how I'll resist when Palli stops halter showing and has to grow his!


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 28, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Pretty boy! I love those mohawks -- especially on the little ones when their mane just starts to grow wildly!
> 
> He's a nice looking man -- and I'm sure his foals will be beautiful!
> 
> ...






hes a black dun


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 28, 2011)

:wub oh very handsome..I do love the boys 



 :wub 

 

as in male ponies that is before the replies come flooding in to that comment


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 29, 2011)

Glad you added that last bit Lindy!!

Jenny, he's lovely, and he looks just like a champion inspite of his winter woollies.


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 29, 2011)

thanks every one i hope and pray that its not him that carries the stifle problam

for a stallion you would think he was a gelding he is so placid and has the kindies nature


----------



## Eagle (Oct 30, 2011)

Lindy, thanks for that








What a lovely hairy boy



he sure is handsome


----------



## MeganH (Oct 30, 2011)

I'd love to play with his forelock with some hair gel.. he could be elvis for sure! Handsome boy!


----------

